
Logging client web app activities to a remote server (Microservices) - spartman
Hi Guys<p>I have a JS web app. I would like to create a snippet to log various event&#x2F;interaction from user within the app (kind of google analytics but custom made for various interaction). I was thinking to build a node.js API server to catch all those events and a JS tag to send those events. I google to search if any microservice is already available for such use case but i could not find any. I just found an example of server build with node.js and socket.io. However socket.io is not compatible in all browser and I don&#x27;t think i need socket.io for just sending event (without sending back message to the web app).
Do you know any microservice available for such use case? Do you have any experience in similar setup? What would be your ideal architecture&#x2F;technology for it?
======
Cypher
The simplest is to use a php script, the app to POST data to it's URL with
parameters and the php script catches the events and parses it to the
database.

Can be done in node.js too however, it requires express.js to route
[https://scotch.io/tutorials/use-expressjs-to-get-url-and-
pos...](https://scotch.io/tutorials/use-expressjs-to-get-url-and-post-
parameters)

